# resident evil effekt - font



## nitrobesim (7. Februar 2004)

hey leute, wie krieg ich solch einen effekt in der schrift hin?

die font hab ich schon, aber nicht das innendrin!?


----------



## mortimer (7. Februar 2004)

EINE Möglichkeit:

1. Einen passenden Hintergrund suchen oder bauen. (Möglichst größer als der Schriftblock).
2. Den Hintergrund kopieren.
3. Den Text auswählen.
4. "In die Auswahl einfügen". Damit kopierst Du den Inhalt der Zwischenablage (hier Hintergrund) in die Auswahl.
5. Effekte nach Wunsch drüberstreuen.
6. Eine halbe Stunde in den Kühlschrank.
7. Garnierung nach Geschmack.
8. Kalt servieren.


----------



## nitrobesim (7. Februar 2004)

hmmmmm

und wie soll ich den bauen? ich weiß ja nicht mal, wie das genau werden soll


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Februar 2004)

Schick mir mal bitte die Font an => Mythos007@tutorials.de dann kann ich
Dir bestimmt schnell weiterhelfen


----------



## mortimer (7. Februar 2004)

@nitrobesim

Aber WAS Dir daran gefällt, wirst Du doch wohl sagen können ?
Sind es die Farben ?
Ist es die Struktur ?
.
.
.
Wenn Du das erstmal benennen kannst, findest Du bei den Links hier auch ganz schnell einen fertigen Hintergrund.


----------



## nitrobesim (7. Februar 2004)

nas die farben und die struktur, beides!


----------

